# Yann Sommer



## GenioSavicevic (29 Agosto 2012)

gioca nel Basilea, 22 anni da compiere a dicembre, attuale valutazione di 5-6 milioni. Per me un investimento sicuro e con lui il ruolo del portiere sarebbe a posto per 15 anni


----------

